# Ne holland t6.155 cab noise



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I just bought a t6.155 and when I'm baling it has a loud hydraulic whining noise when I start getting some load on the baler.

Been to the shop a couple of time, it keeps coming back. any ideas?.. Great dealer I have, trying to chase it down. just need to get it Resolved.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I bought a t4.120 last yearand had the same issue along with cab vibrations. Tookit back and 2 other tractors had the same issue. New holland bought it back for what i payed. I know t4 and t6 are diffrrent breeds but new holland dealer saif the t4s were built poorly. And even advised agianst me getting a t5. And t6s were a bit too big and way more money.

The dealer is also a massey dealer but they did not have any of the model i wanted and it was a long wait. Since then they have few blue tractors on their lot but plenty of red ones.

Quite frankly all new tractors seem poorly built for what they price them at.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Quite frankly noise in any brand cab can be a SOB to track down. Just when you think you got it, it tends to come back.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a 6.155 and the only sound that's noticeable is a driveline whine, not bad and not associated with pto or hydraulic work.

I do recall the NH mechanic talking about a similar tractor that had a 
steel hydraulic line in the vicinity of the main filter that was bent to the point of constricting flow causing noise. He tweaked it and solved the issue.


----------

